# Minolta Auto Meter IIIF??? Anyone used this meter?



## therustytracks

I've been using a luna pro sbc for a while and I've now come to need a flash meter. I posted a thread on the flash attachment for the luna pro. However I found a great deal on a Minolta Auto Meter IIIf which is from what I understand an ambient/flash meter. I was wondering if anyone has used one before and could let me know how well they work.


----------



## Early

therustytracks said:


> I've been using a luna pro sbc for a while and I've now come to need a flash meter. I posted a thread on the flash attachment for the luna pro. However I found a great deal on a Minolta Auto Meter IIIf which is from what I understand an ambient/flash meter. I was wondering if anyone has used one before and could let me know how well they work.


I believe it was the professional model of choice for a good while, so I'd doubt you wouldn't be happy with it.  I also believe it takes an easy to get AAA battery, too.


----------



## therustytracks

thanks man. I didn't think anyone knew anything about the meter. That makes me feel a lot better about it. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## epatsellis

I've used the IIIF and presently have a IVF. I use it as a backup to my Sekonic 558 and 758, they're fine meters and if it had a spot meter, I'd probably use it as my main meter. I have no doubt you'll find it works well for you.


----------



## therustytracks

Yea I just got it on friday. I put the battery in it and it works great. I only plan on using it for flash metering. I'll use my Gossen Luna Pro SBC for everything else. It doesn't seem to meter reflected light as well as my luna pro but it definitely does a fantastic job with flash metering.


----------



## Nikconshooter

I'm thinking about getting this meter as well one thing I have a question is the time dial on the meter I turn it to the setting on my camera? I have 3 cameras a Nikon FE and a Nikon D70 and a Canon 10D I really need it for the Nikon FE since I can't see the match needle at all in any type of dim light.

and I also need it for my strobes.

but the speed dial confuses me.


----------



## ully

therustytracks said:


> I've been using a luna pro sbc for a while and I've now come to need a flash meter. I posted a thread on the flash attachment for the luna pro. However I found a great deal on a Minolta Auto Meter IIIf which is from what I understand an ambient/flash meter. I was wondering if anyone has used one before and could let me know how well they work.




I have the Auto IV meter and its really nice especially for flash.


----------



## TomBrooklyn

I heard the Autometer III has no On/Off switch and it kills batteries pretty fast if you leave them connected in the unit.    

What kind of batteries does it take?


----------



## crummett

The IIIf uses a single 6volt lithium ion 4SR44, or alkaline 4LR44 battery- both harder to find and more expensive than AAs. No, it doesn't have an on/off switch. And it's very easy to press the Read button when it's in its case. I solved this by opening the battery compartment and slipping a small piece of paper between a battery contact and the meter. Crude but effective.

Ironically, the Auto Meter IV added an on/off switch _and_ it runs on AAs!


----------

